# vinegar and gray hair



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone drink vinegar for alternative health? Have you noticed it effecting gray hair? If so, would this be an indicator of a vitamin or mineral deficiency?


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi Rebecca! Do you mean effecting it posively or negatively? My husband takes organic ACV daily. Every time he trims his beard, or I cut his hair, he laments all of the gray's, so I can't say it's keeping his from graying! My own hair started turning gray at 18, and I'm pretty sure it is genetic in my case. I'm no expert, but I know that B vitamins and lechithin are good for hair.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

It might be more effective if you made a sage or rosemary vinegar, and used it externally as a hair rinse. You need to rinse the hair over a bowl, and re-use the vinegar several times, and you need to do it several times a week for several weeks before it makes a difference. An infusion with water works just as well.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not getting it here - what is the effect?


----------



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't more specific when I posted the question. I just wanted to see what others have experienced possitive or negative. I have "heard" that drinking 2 T vinegar twice a day (making sure to brush teeth with baking soda so your teeth don't get destroyed) will help hair to start producing it's natural color again. The reason I said "heard" is because I have never heard from anyone first hand about it. 

I have noticed some grays since I have been pregnant and nursing the last 3 1/2 years. Could be a vitamin deficiency (B12) or age (they started at 25-26). I'm hoping for a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Former Mil Starting Taking One Teaspoon Of Acv A Day Along With A Teaspoon Of Honey In Her Mid-sixty's. She Lived To Just Before Her 102 Birthday And Her Hair Was Still Brown With Grey And Silver Threads In It.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Since I'm mid-sixty's and already gray - can I hope for a miracle?

I am asking if her hair was gray before - or more gray?


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Would it do my ole beard any good? Blonde scalp-hair darkened to brown, now graying....beard went from red to gray/white. mustache is starting to go from red to white. And I'll only be 60 on my next Birthday!!!! 

I occasionally drink a little "Jack Daniels" (it's kinda like vinegar, in a way...) Should I "increase" my consumption just a little bit? (I hope you all say *YES !*

I've got some Balsamic Vinegar that I use for cooking..occasionally have a sip.....makes me wanna take a swig of Jack Daniels......


just for fun......
Bruce


----------



## FarmGoddess (Sep 21, 2006)

RebeccaBI have noticed some grays since I have been pregnant and nursing the last 3 1/2 years. [/QUOTE said:


> You're still nursing a 3 1/2 year old? No wonder you are getting grey hair. Give the kid a sippy cup and get out of the house for a few days!!!


----------



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

FarmGoddess said:


> You're still nursing a 3 1/2 year old? No wonder you are getting grey hair. Give the kid a sippy cup and get out of the house for a few days!!!



LOL 
No, I'm not nursing a 3 1/2 year old. Getting through 1 year of nursing is enough for me!!! I became pregnant with our first in the summer of '03. I weaned him at 12 months, but was expecting our second when he was 10 months. I just finished nursing her not that long ago at 14 months (she was having problems with cows milk. So, when you go from first pregnacy to weaning my 2nd, I've been pregnant or nursing a little over 3 1/2 years. I'm giving myself a few months off before our next "round".


----------



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/acvinegar.html

Check out this link for apple cider vinegar cures. Very important - if you do this PLEASE brush with baking soda immediately after!!! I don't want to be responsible for giving anyone information that might make their teeth fall out!!

Some people claim that it restores hair to natural color to some degree. I have noticed health differences (complexion, energy, and other things listed) from doing it, but haven't done it long enough to notice a hair difference.

We started doing it because my husband's cholesterol at 26 is 267 wtih LDL at 192. YIKES! His grandpa's heart problems started in his 40's. We want to try some natural things and lifestyle changes before we even talk about meds. (He'd like to still have a liver when he is older.) Anyway, all this to say that I came across the hair thing when I was looking at cholesterol things and thought I'd drink it along with him. (Also, because I feel bad that it makes him gag. It does taste pretty bad, especially if you don't care for wine and stuff like that.)

If you try this, let me know if you see any hair differnces after awhile. I'd love to hear.

Rebecca


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I nursed well past 3 1/2 yrs on each one. I hope the vinegar works.


----------



## ebook (Sep 19, 2006)

sancraft said:


> I nursed well past 3 1/2 yrs on each one. I hope the vinegar works.


Sancraft-
My step mother in law nursed about that long too. I don't know how you gals did it! I'm so ready for a bit more independence (if you can have much with young kids anyway) by the time one year is up - and getting back to my normal self again. We planned on baby number 2, but I wasn't ready for the long amount of time that I wasn't "myself". That's one reason that I want a few months off before the next baby, I guess. I love my children, and I love caring for them, but I also love feeling normal!  Oh, well . . . I guess that could be a whole new topic.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I think genetics has more to do with it than diet.

My youngest daughter, now 30, started getting gray hairs when she was 19. I don't think there is anyone on the planet with a healthier diet than she has. (Plus she was nursed almost 4 years.) My two older daughters both have gray hairs as well, aquired in their 20's. I don't remember my mother not being gray. 

My husband discovered my first grays when I was giving birth to our first (at 24) and the doctor was saying "Don't push!" DH is standing by my head and he says "You know you have a few gray hairs." If I hadn't been so busy ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Junkmanme-

I think you should increase your Jack Daniel's doseage. You can say you're doing a study...

Patty


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

How many medium sized dill pickles in a peanut butter sandwich would I need to eat to get one tablespoon of vinegar???


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

uncle Will in In. said:


> How many medium sized dill pickles in a peanut butter sandwich would I need to eat to get one tablespoon of vinegar???



EWWWWWW Bannanas yes pickles no


----------



## ThreeJane (Nov 5, 2004)

I love my gray streak.

Hubby asked me to dye it for his big holiday party and I've been regretting it ever since.

I think gray hair is a battle flag for all the stuff I've gone through. Love the gray! 

I take ACV once in a while (when it doesn't burn going down) and also use it as a correcting rinse for my hair. The streak is getting wider :dance: so I can't say it's got any effect.

If you want to dye and don't want to use chemicals, henna is a great way to go, and there's a range of colors from pale auburn to black, so you don't have to have a flaming head of red hair ifn' you don't want!


----------

